# Two tone cod bottles



## Skycollect (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,  I once saw a clear cod bottle with a blue top.  Are these hard to find?  How much are they worth?  Do they come in other colored tops other than blue?

 I am a marble collector and bottle novice, would like to learn.

 Regards,

 Skyler


----------



## Skycollect (Jun 7, 2013)

I now realize its Codd with a colored lip that I am talking about.  Would still like to know more about rarity and value.

 Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2013)

Codds 'n' Odds.​ 
 Hello Skyler,

 Welcome to the A-BN. The colored lip Codds are prized. There are a number of factors that contribute to their rarity, and value.




From.


----------



## Skycollect (Jun 7, 2013)

wow, thank you for the pictures.  Those are amazing!


----------

